# Amplificador Bi-direccional para Wi-Fi



## filo2700 (Ene 14, 2008)

Hola a todos!.
Dando vueltas por la net me encontré en otro foro el diagrama de un amplificador bidireccional para wi-fi
y como esta muy pero muy escueto lo subo para que alguno me ayude par ver si se pudiera hacer un circuito impreso razonablemente bueno.
Se los dejo a consideración.
Con un saludo grande para todos, espero tener pronta respuesta.

PD:las imágenes y .pdf explicativos estan dentro del archivo .rar


----------



## dal35 (Dic 19, 2009)

En este link podes encontrar un articulo interesante sobre la construccion de un amplificador para wi fi http://www.qsl.net/n9zia/wireless/mrf2001/index.html


----------

